# Aberdeen F.Co



## MASTERFRITH (Aug 14, 2008)

Is there any where i can get information on fishing company funnel markings (colours ect ) and the firms they belong to,that sailed out of Aberdeen and Granton ? early steam trawlers and diesel trawlers.

Thanks.


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

Tony 
For Granton/Leith go to Andy Hall's www.grantontrawlers.com where you will see the excellent work that Bill Blow has put into recording funnel markings for these two ports. Bill has worked closely with other sites and has a comprehensive catalogue of funnel markings and flags for most UK and European fishing companies.
Gil.


----------



## MASTERFRITH (Aug 14, 2008)

*Aberdeen F Co*

Thanks Gil I'll have a look.Justed had a look great help, what an interesting site that is.

Tony.


----------

